

Show HN: TestingAndroid.com: Test Your Android App Across Several Devices  - zemariamm
http://www.testingandroid.com

======
sc68cal
Who are pt-ziegen and blord? They appear to have come out of the woodwork to
give you effusive praise.

------
ydant
The first thing that comes to mind is uTest (<http://www.utest.com/>). It does
the similar type of crowdsourcing, but the quality of the testers we
experienced were pretty horrible (with a few exceptions).

The guaranteed video of the testing process is an interesting idea - it's a
lot slower to review video testing on the developer's side, but having video
really would have helped clear up some of the issues that were reported to us.

The main problems we had with uTest were 1) the inconsistent tester quality
and 2) the horrible test cycle management interface. It seems you could easily
beat #1, and #2 is just some coding away.

~~~
utest
Ydant: I'm with uTest. Thx for the feedback, but we're sorry you had a poor
experience with us. :( Any chance we could talk offline to learn more? We DO
offer video of the testing process as well as screen shots.

How long ago you used our service (assuming it was functional testing?).

We overwhelmingly receive recurring, positive feedback from our customers
(Google, Facebook, Groupon, + startups & independent developers), so a short
convo with you would be helpful for us to improve our service.

btw: In March we launched uTest Express, which has test cycles priced as low
as $249/ea. It's specifically priced for startups such as Y Combinator co's...

Hope this info was helpful- Erica Smith 508-480-9999 x306

------
abijlani
The video shows someone testing the user experience but what about a
structured functionality test amongst a set of devices. If I were using the
service I would like to provide a checklist and see you go through that
checklist on a set of devices and OS versions that I would provide.

~~~
pilom
Sounds like you want DeviceReady <http://www.deviceready.com/>

------
jbk
This looks really nice. I don't really care about the videos, in fact, but
just knowing if a complex NDK app (VLC, for me) runs on different devices (and
Android version) would just be great too.

------
base
As long as everyone complains about Android fragmentation, I think you will
have a market.

If I was you I would improve the video.

~~~
phereford
Totally agree with what base said. The hindrance in developing for all phones
is the OS. Some ATT/T-Mobile phones are not allowed to upgrade to 2.2, heck
sometimes not even 1.6+.

I ran into that problem with an app I launched last year. Doh!

~~~
zemariamm
Same here. Yesterday my gf bought a Sony Xperia Mini, it came with Android 1.6
:)

